# Where can you get beef bones for broth?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you usually have to pay for them? We will be getting a 1/4 from my parents at some point & I will ask the locker plant to save some, but I didn't know if you had to pay for the or is it something they will "give" away if you aren't having anything processed.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

You might check with a local processor, but here, they can't sell them to you unless it's your beef.
We had a steer done this fall, and had all the bones, and organ meat, and fat saved back. We use it for dog food. The good thing is our guy only charged for the cutting of the actual "human" meat, but he made a point of splitting the bones, and cutting them up into "big dog" portions. He also packaged all the organ meat and fat into manageable portions free of charge.:happy2:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Our local butcher sells beef bones for stock. He has an amazing storefront operation along with the traditional butchering.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

You might just ask the butcher at your grocery store. I used to be able to shop at a grocery store that had all kinds of old school stuff, beef soup bones, chicken feet etc, they are harder and harder to find. But if you ask the butcher at your regular grocery store he might save you some and charge a nominal price.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Our meat market has them. You have to ask as there in the walk in cooler and they charge for them.


----------



## funkyjunction (Nov 12, 2013)

I asked at our local grocery store and the butcher said they don't actually do much "butchering". He said they get most of their meat already cut and packaged. He said they do get a soup bone or two occasionally, but those are already packaged as well. :/ I think I might try the international market in the city next door, they seem to have a huge variety of meats and cheeses.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Most grocery stores are like that. Look around and see if there is a meat market near you. They generally order whole or half beefs and do all the cutting up on site.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I get them for free from a processor who has done deer for us a couple of times in the past (we usually do our own deer, but a couple of years the weather has been bad and we were not able to).

I get all the bones, organ meat, tongues, etc. that our three large dogs can eat, and sometimes they give me wrapped bones/oxtails, etc.

I love those guys!


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I just found some in my grocery store. They are frozen marrow/knuckle bone in 4 pound bags from a local company. I paid $1.05/lb. The bags are the perfect size for our cock pot.


----------

